# Purple strain indoors w/o temp change?



## Relentless999 (May 21, 2009)

Im lookin for an indoor strain, im guessin pred indica, that has some nice color without having to change the temperature.
pics would be awesome. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2009)

i'm running a grow journal right now with 3 purple varieties. By the end of the month, i'll be running 8 purple strains indoors. from what i've seen...querkle by subcool.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 21, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> i'm running a grow journal right now with 3 purple varieties. By the end of the month, i'll be running 8 purple strains indoors. from what i've seen...querkle by subcool.


 
Bro, I see that U were thanked 1550 times in 666 post.  I thought I will thank ur post to get U off that "unlucky" number.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 21, 2009)

NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz said:
			
		

> Bro, I see that U were thanked 1550 times in 666 post. I thought I will thank ur post to get U off that "unlucky" number.


Dang, it didn't work.


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2009)

this will change the number of posts, lol. 666 is my lucky number


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 21, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> querkle by subcool.


hells ya
theres a good article in high times about querkle
subcool had color change start at about 35 days and ended with dark nugs he said
he kept his room within 5 deg. from night to day and said he used lots of N to make sure it was gentics
he also sells deep purple, Querkle backrossed with orginal urkle mother
taste it suppose to be like grape kool-aid


----------



## The New Girl (May 21, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> i'm running a grow journal right now with 3 purple varieties. By the end of the month, i'll be running 8 purple strains indoors. from what i've seen...querkle by subcool.



I just started some Querkle as well, plus Agent Orange from Subcool. Great so far...going to post separately on my thoughts on seeds from different sources...nice choice though, can't wait to see the different purps!!!


----------



## Relentless999 (May 21, 2009)

this querkle, its a good indoor plant?  pred indica or good hybrid? high and taste?

thanks guys.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 21, 2009)

right from subcools book dank
"20% sativa 80% indica
harvest: 8 weeks
pheno's:2 main females one short and very purple with grape flavors, the other is slight more space queen dom with tallerframe and more sativa buzz
hieght: short and dense,does well untopped but faster than urkle
parentage: clone only urkle with space queen male
grow advice: veg to a large bush or topped in scrog.only tested indoorso far
yield:mediumto heavy if veg exteded;mainly do to bud density
aroma:grapes fruit berries musty
type of high:indica head and grape taste makes this a total all day head stash"


----------



## Relentless999 (May 22, 2009)

is this one of the best strains for having a high percentage of purple phenos? i mean, how likely is it that it will turn out purp?


----------



## Jibber (May 22, 2009)

Someone needs to try Blackberry by Nirvana. Looks delish.


----------



## Relentless999 (May 22, 2009)

that does look awesome. 
I actually got some blackberry bud a while back.. it was really good. nice purple hue to it.. not that purple, but purp


----------



## Relentless999 (May 24, 2009)

i cant find querkle seeds for sale..

Also, are there any other consistent purple strains?  Out of all the pics I looked at of querkle, only 1 was purp.


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2009)

hemp depot, breedbay


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 25, 2009)

breedbay is where i got my querkle bx you just gotta watch his sites because his seeds go fast


----------



## Relentless999 (May 25, 2009)

im really trying to find these querkle seeds.. i know a couple places have them, but recently heard seedboutique has them. i noticed this place is different from others in that they accept visa and mastercard, while all the others just take cash or money order.. i need these asap so paying with a credit card would help a lot.

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A PLACE THAT SELLS QUERKLE SEEDS AND HAS THE OPTION TO PAY WITH CC?
THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## mally0 (Jun 8, 2009)

my nl are turning purple, is this usual?


----------

